# Should I try Lamictal?



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Should I try this med I have been on most SSRI and they work for anxiety but not dp and I have taken abilify which really worked for me but it made me wanna vomit a lot so should I give Zyprexa or Lamictal a shot?


----------



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes I know that but should I try it even tho atypical antipsychotics seem to work?


----------



## DPCat (Feb 11, 2020)

Disclaimer:I am not a doctor by any means - seek one to get a professional answer.

But I'd recommend trying SSRI + Lamictal at first. 
Two reasons: SSRI like Sertralin + Lamotrigin seems to have helped lots of people on this forum.
Second reason, i took antipsychotics as well as the s-l combo, and I am still suffering from the antipsychotics side effects. 
If SSRI and Lamotrigin doesn't work for you, and you are desperate, you might try another antipsychotic.
It's just my SUBJECTIV opinion. Get second opinions.


----------



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you! I have tried setraline for 5 days and everything was worse I didn’t wanna do anything my dp got really bad so I decided to stop it.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I am very happy with zyprexa . never tried lamictal


----------

